# Whats the best about your motorhome



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

The bestest thing about my motorhome is how easy it is to drain the water and waste water, just 2 pulley thingies under the habitation door easy to get to and easy to use.

The large garage has now been turned into a bedroom and is used as a garage to travel and a bedroom on site, 

Jakki


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

The bestest thing about my motorhome is the enjoyment we get out of going away in her.

Secnd bestest thing- she was cheap! (relatively)


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Bestest thing about ours, is how lovely it is to drive


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drive*



riverboat2001 said:


> The Bestest thing about ours, is how lovely it is to drive


I am going with that too!

TM


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

riverboat2001 said:


> The Bestest thing about ours, is how lovely it is to drive


I'm with you guys on the driving, but not with Bonnieboo on the draining  :x


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bonnieboo said:


> The large garage has now been turned into a bedroom and is used as a garage to travel and a bedroom on site,
> 
> Jakki


I know snoring partners can be a pain but that's a bit harsh isn't it?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

The bestest thing about our motorhome????

* ITS OURS *

Carl & Flo


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

The best thing about our motorhome is the freedom it gives us. Also it drives like a dream


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

tonyt said:


> bonnieboo said:
> 
> 
> > The large garage has now been turned into a bedroom and is used as a garage to travel and a bedroom on site,
> ...


Ha ha ha ha, thats why we did it cos he snores, people must think we have a tiger in the tank when they go past lol
Jakki


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The best thing about ours has to be the Fiat X250 chassis. Smooth ride and light controls with a highly responsive engine.
Worst thing is the fifth damp repair in a three year old motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

The best thing about my motorhome is that it has a permanent bed, that I can just choose to have a snooze on at any time - in a service station, mid afternoon on site, or whatever. 

And the second best thing is that my dog Chloe loves it. 

And the third best thing is that it has a residents parking permit and a residents congestion charge discount all paid up so it lives in Covent Garden, among the tourists, when it's not off travelling.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

The best thing about ours is that its ours too! We like the envious comments when we go away and when anyone walks past.

Everyone wants a mohome don't they?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The best things about ours are the layout (double dinette with bench opposite) and the comfort of the bench and dinette when used as beds. The worst thing is the very awkward grey water drainage. I'd also prefer to have 4 belted seats rather than 3.



Chris


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Layout for us too!

But for us it's the u-shaped lounge. It's fab. It's a fancy dining room (at times), a work place, comfortable to write at or work on laptops. And at night you can arrange the cushions and stretch out with views all round. And it's huge. At our wedding camping party we had 10 people sat around it! Bit squashed - but still - it was fun. Love it.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Best thing about my old Fiat is that it goes backwards up hills with no bother at all :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

The best thing about my motorhome is the taxman thinks it's a 'mobile office' :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

David


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The best thing about our van is the sliding cargo door. It doesn't have any furniture blocking it so we can sit at the table with it open fully and the outdoors is there, even in the winter time.

It is one thing that I would really miss if/when we ever change from a panel van. 

Ca


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Best thing is the big rear bathroom
But the bestest bestest thing is the fridge freezer for lots of ice-cream!!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

What's the best about Our Coral?

We love the layout, Euro-lounge and fixed corner bed.  AuntieSandra loves the 150L fridge/freezer. :roll: 
I love to drive it, yes, another 2.3L X2/50 Fiat. 8)

But the very bestest bit is wrapped up in that expression...

"Home is where the handbrake goes on." :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoping that son in law and daughter will return it in one piece on tuesday.
Its their first time over the water with it.

Dave crossed fingers p


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

....................ours is big enough to travel any distance in complete comfort, and small enough to park anywhere without issue.

.................... and as a wind-up to the sensitive, we're young enough not to need a fixed bed. We're in our 60s and that's far too young. :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

John said: _*"we're young enough not to need a fixed bed"*_

... yes, but a fixed bed is ALWAYS available, regardless of the time of day! And we're young enough to still enjoy needing one!! :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats it 
the bestest thing in our cheyenne apart from Lady p is the fixed bed. Microwave., tv, driving comfort, cheap insurance, bike rack , fridge, cooker all pail into insignificance when it comes to th econvenience of the fixed bed.  

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ice Cream*



quickgetaway said:


> Best thing is the big rear bathroom
> But the bestest bestest thing is the fridge freezer for lots of ice-cream!!!


I hope you make your own?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best thing - Getting off the ferry at Calais. Worst thing - getting off the ferry at Dover.

Agree about the rear lounge. Brilliant, and makes a bed so huge you can get lost in it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bestest thing about our MH?

It is as good for one-night-stands as it is for long holiday romances.

The fixed bed is a bonus on both counts!


----------



## wifey1 (Dec 9, 2009)

HI, the best thing about our m/h is packing on a Friday, jumping in, and off we go, peace perfect peace, just love it... best thing we did was buying a motorhome. and the boss say it drives like a dream..


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the best thing is the size, large enough for a month in france and small enough to wild camp in the uk 
chapter


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

The creamy purr of the engine and the chunky feel of the floor!!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I get to borrow John's half to go away without him :lol: 
Seriously though,' me and you' space, easy to drive, it's ours.
Most of all, for me, it is a lifelong dream come true.  
Sue


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

FREEDOM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bed*

My best offering is the bed, as it is a good few inches longer than I am tall, and so I can sprawl out etc in comfort. The over garage bed is longer than most domestic mattresses. Plus occasional nooky etc!

Russell


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Nothing in particular :!: 
Like some many things in life, there a quite a few compromises to be made in choosing a MH and we ended up with the best overall package to suit our requirements 8) 
Now, 2 years and 14k miles later we still feel the same  
However, I guess in a couple more years or so our requirements will have changed  and so we'll be making different compromises to obtain a new best overall package :wink: That's assuming of course that there's any money left - if there's not I expect that not having a new van will one of the compromises we'll have to make to get the best overall pasckage to suit our requirments :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The Bedroom window, right next to our heads which we have open every night and all night, even in the alps were we laid looking out at the snow on the mountains. 

Woke up to -6 in the van but soon warmed it up.   

Fridge / Freezer also up near the best too. 

Mandy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't think of a "Best thing" but the "Worst thing", is that we have only been doing this for a year or so. We've missed out on years and years of fun, though we are trying our hardest now to catch up.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

jenniedream said:


> The creamy purr of the engine and the chunky feel of the floor!!


Oh yeah lol :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The best thing about our motorhome is the size of it. I would hate to have to drop to something smaller after getting used to this one.  

steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Two things for me 
1. Big fridge/freezer, dedicated two shelves for drinks   
2. Fixed bed

Les


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree, large fridge and freezer is great.
lots of 240 and 12v plugs
everything is easy to use.

Jakki


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Best thing? Big sprawly end lounge.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Being completely self-contained and knowing that, whenever you like, you can pull up somewhere nice and just walk into the back, put on the kettle, slip a bagel under the grill and go to the loo. No crowded motorway services or smelly public lavatories.

You can then (well in mine anyway) switch on the television and the auto dish locks on to the satellite and you can catch up on the news.

Put up your feet and relax for half an hour before driving on. Bliss!

The best physical bits are the comfy, permanent beds, the massive garage and the overall ambience of a beautifully made 'van.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

......... it's a self build so designed to suit my needs exactly and if I do find something that needs tweaking - I tweak it, knowing how it was put together.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's sat outside....waiting!!!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

The bestest thing is snuggling under the duvet in the overcab bed and listening to the rain on the roof then peeping out of the overcab bed window early in the morning to look at the view.  

but really the best thing about the MH is everything :!: :!: :!:


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

90w solar panel fitted on roof, it runs everything and we never have to plug the 240 in at winter time to re charge the batteries, the solar does it all

Jakki


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A lot has been said about Rear Lounges and Fixed Beds

The best thing about my MH is I can lounge my rear on the aft fixed bed with a three window view - that's what I call a 'Rear Lounge' !!

Geoff


----------

